# Arabian Shows



## 13kielj (Sep 25, 2009)

In our local open shows everyone does the same average Quarter horse thing(In halter classes). But I'm showing an Arabian Ive always done it like Quarter horses but do you think I should do the Arabian way since she's an arabian?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Well, I think it depends on what you really want to do with her.
In order to show in a recognized Arabian show where she could earn points, she needs to have her registration papers current, and the cost is quite a bit more than a local open show. I mean, expensive. Some classes, in a Region show for Arabian halter, you could be looking at $300 just to enter. 

So if you're SERIOUS about it, then yeah, absolutely I'd go for it. 
If not, then I'd just stick to local shows, but I'm sure if you did some digging around, you could find some shows that are for Arabians, just not AHA recognized.


----------



## arabchica (Jul 5, 2009)

IN MISSOUR ON THE WEST SIDE WE HAVE A CIRCUIT THAT IS FOR MORE SADDLE TYPE HORSES "THE PONY EXPRESS" THEY ALSO HAVESOME STOCK TYPE CLASSES BUT THE JUDGE USUALLY LEANS MORE TO THE REFINED HORSES ARAB MORGAN SADDLEBRED THEN WE HAVE THE "GOLDEN CIRCLE" CIRCUIT MORE STOCK TYPE HORSES TRY TO FIND OUT IF YOUR AREA HAS A CIRCUIT FOR SADDLE TYPE HORSES 



sorry bout the all caps didn't relize it was on


----------



## RenexArabs (Oct 13, 2009)

I think you should stand her up in the best way that flatters her.

Local horse show judges are not looking for the "hard stance" but they are looking for a horse that is well presented.

Kristine


----------

